# Dog Collars that stink



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Do your dogs' collars stink after they get wet? Having a hard time getting the smell out? As the owner of a water-loving Lab, I've smelled more than my fair share of stinky collars. The stink comes from bacteria that's harbored in the collar bound by moisture.

A friend told me about Dublin Dog and how they make collars that don't stink!!

I went online to their web site and ordered one for Gunther. Let's see if it works! I'm keeping my fingers crossed (and so is my nose!!)

Dog Collars and ID Tags, Dog accessories and supplies online for sale


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love dublin, they have an excellent reputation and great customer service, they'll ever replace the collar for free if it breaks.


----------



## Pernilla Erma (Nov 11, 2009)

My dog killed a skunk, so her head, neck, and front end are RIPE. She's been skunked before, and tomato juice doesn't work -- it just covers the smell for a while.
This time, we tried the peroxide/baking soda/dish soap bomb -- didn't do a thing. Tried Synergy Labs DeSkunk -- no change. Tried her regular rosemary shampoo -- nothing.
We had to get her a new collar, and now that one smells as well. My living room stinks. I stink.
Other ideas NOT mentioned above?


----------

